

How to Build Sinatra on Rails 3 - mbrubeck
http://yehudakatz.com/2009/08/26/how-to-build-sinatra-on-rails-3/

======
tptacek
Not to be snarky, but the fact that it has become straightforward to build
Sinatra as an extension to Rails is one of the things I don't like about
Rails.

~~~
tjriley82
The article just seems to be putting Rails 3 design improvements to the test.
Personally, I am pretty impressed at how easy it is to swap out
Routes/ActionController::Base if you need something leaner or just a
completely different approach to routing requests. Remember when we were all
banging our heads against a wall with Struts? What's not to like?

~~~
tptacek
You're right, of course, I just think it's ironic that he'd use Sinatra as an
example, because Sinatra is what people run to when they get freaked out by
Rails complexity.

~~~
LargeWu
Or they don't need a framework as robust as Rails for a simple application

------
subbu
Yehuda is nicely filling the void left by Jamis Buck after he stopped blogging
about Ruby/Rails.

